# Mullet Gizzards!



## Dylan

Caught some jarheads earlier..Fried the gizzards up..They are awesome!!!!!! Half corn meal half flower and fry..Ill never throw away another gizzard in my life! Prob better then the fish itself!


----------



## BuckWild

the bigger the mullet, the better the gizzards! mmm mmm mmm!


----------



## Dylan

No! April awesome! These things are the bomb!


----------



## SolarFlare

<P align=center>:sick


----------



## Dylan

I guess I was born with salt water in my bloodoke


----------



## Boatjob1

Your right....... I have been eating them since I was 3........ 45 years ago........ My grandfather taught me.... Pop that gizzard out, cut 1/2 way throught the side, trim out the inside wall, and fry them up.....................


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Yall are right!!! Thats the only part of the Mullet I even eat. I seek out and gig the biggest ones I can find just to get the biggest gizzards and I give the filets to my neighbor or whoever else wants them. I'll even go out on a limb and say that if prepared right they rank right up there with chicken gizzards.


----------



## FishingMedic

:bowdown:bowdown I grew up with us fighting over the gizzards:bowdown:bowdown

I agree they rank right up there with chicken gizzards. MMMMMMMM........gizzards and gravy:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

Dam right best part of the fish, but I like the yellow row too.


----------

